# Resources for teaching through Larger Catechism



## brymaes (Jun 29, 2007)

What are some good resources for teaching through the Larger Catechism? I am interested in getting a group of young guys together to instruct them in a more advanced way in the faith. Are there any available outlines or suggestions?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jun 29, 2007)

Thomas Ridgeley, JG Vos, both helpful resources. The LC is a great study, much neglected for its length, but well worth the effort. May the Lord bless your studies.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2007)

JG Vos' work is good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't add to commentaries, but to be sure you have the right WLC text, at least for the first 50 questions, be sure to pick up a copy of the forthcoming 2007 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian,_ which has "A Critical Text of the Westminster Larger Catechism: Q. 1–50."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Ridgeley and Vos are the primary commentators on the Larger Catechism. You may also benefit from the resources found at the Westminster Shorter Catechism Project.


----------

